# Auction pygmy goat



## farmprincess (Nov 27, 2012)

I got this Pygmy girl at an auction around a 4 months ago, she had an abscess on her udder that we lanced and drained and it healed nicely. We were told she was pregnant and over the past few weeks she has been discharging white and yellowish mucus and her vulva seems to be changing but she isn't forming much of an udder which I was thinking might be from the abscess she had when I got her. I guess my question is how close do you all think she is?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

My goat looks like that and is Due in January. Goats are only prego for 5 months so she should kid sometime in the next month or so. Depending if she got bred at the auction or at her old home.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She could go anytime; when discharge turns amber she will kid within a few hours or less.
Happy kidding to ya!


----------



## farmprincess (Nov 27, 2012)

It would have been at her previous home because the auction seperates males and females


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will bag up. I would also see if you can get some colostrum in case she has no milk.


----------



## farmprincess (Nov 27, 2012)

I have some on hand just incase. I'm just just trying to guess an around about time she should kid so I can be ready incase she doesn't bag up.... Wouldn't want the babies to starve.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Its not even a matter of them starving really...its a matter of getting those first anti-bodies into their systems ASAP after birth to give them immunity. Without anti-bodies from the colostrum they have a good chance of dying due to a poor immune system. I can't remember what the time table is...but they need the colostrum within a certain window or their bodies stop absorbing it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks pregnant. I'm glad you have colostrum on hand because she doesn't look to have much of an udder going on there...hopefully as she gets closer she'll start filling.


----------



## farmprincess (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! She's been lazy today and tons of discharge so maybe soon  P.S please excuse our mess, my hubby was cleaning out our shed and the donkeys decided to help!


----------



## farmprincess (Nov 27, 2012)

Still no babies! Is it normal for her discharge to be like that without active labor for this long?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, that's normal. Looks like she's losing her mucus plug which can happen a few hours or a few weeks before kidding. Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

My does did weird discharge things before labor too. As long as she seems comfortable try not to worry (ha!) too much. Watch for the discharge to go all stringy. Like, from the vulva to the hocks stringy. And then she should be laboring hard pretty quick. For now just make sure she has plenty of opportunity to exercise. You might want to see if you can get some calcium in her since she came from an auction and you don't know what her nutritional levels are. I am understanding that insufficient calcium can cause weak labor.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are things going?


----------



## farmprincess (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks! I will get some calcium in her ASAP!! Everything is still the same as of right now....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Offering her 3-4 TUMS a day will help with calcium and they seem to enjoy those over the drench.
She looks to be around 4-5 years old with her horn growth and her length of leg indicates there's likely some Nigerian in her.

What you said about the abcess she had concerns me... if you didn't have the gunk tested for CL, I would be very hesitant to allow her kids to nurse, especially since the abcess was in her udder. Good that you have colostrum ready, she may or may not be able to form an udder and babies need to have colostrum within the first 12 hours for them to benefit from the antibodies. If you need to bottlefeed, newborn mini's should get up to 2oz every 2 hours for the first 24 hours

The discharge she has now appears to be her plug... it's usually creamy white/yellow and pastey, once it turns stringy and "snotty" and usually clear to amber, thats when you should notice contractions.


----------



## farmprincess (Nov 27, 2012)

We still don't have any babies but she looks really swollen around her vulva today. Is this a sign for kidding?


----------

